# Great Train Show Costa Mesa this weekend



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Train Show Costa Mesa this weekend


http://trainshow.com/costamesa/


FYI the all scale GTS at Costa Mesa is this weekend. Stop by and say hello if you are going.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will try to get up there, no longer going with the Z scale guys. I sure wish they would post a vendor list too. Getting more and more a toy train show.

Good move on making kids free though.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg, yeah wish they had a vendor list too, really hoping the Bridgemaster guys and a couple other G guys are there, will know tomorrow at set up. Gonna be a long weekend without the Door Hollow crew to help with relief breaks, Lindley's promised to stop by, that'll help alot.


----------

